

US immigration bill to increase H1B visa up to 180000 - duked
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/news/nri/visa-and-immigration/us-immigration-bill-to-increase-h1b-visa/articleshow/19581635.cms

======
jdavid
just a thought, does this affect the aquihire pipeline?

